# Can a bucket do this?



## Rickytree (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RKIzvjOGy0


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 13, 2009)

no problemo -


----------



## ChiHD (Aug 13, 2009)

*wow*



Rickytree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RKIzvjOGy0



that is quite a set up...you workin with Walter a lot these days?


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 13, 2009)

Did anyone check out the RC log loaders videos that came up after that vid played? Adult toys for sure.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> that is quite a set up...you workin with Walter a lot these days?



Here and there. It always a adventure working with Walter. A long and tiring one.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RKIzvjOGy0



I gots mee a backhoe tree service?


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I gots mee a backhoe tree service?



Why do you think it's a backhoe? Do you see a backhoe? That there is a 570 XLT Case loader with counter weight. It will lift 3 tonnes and is also 4X4.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Why do you think it's a backhoe? Do you see a backhoe? That there is a 570 XLT Case loader with counter weight. It will lift 3 tonnes and is also 4X4.



Just 'cause there ain't a hoe on it doesn't mean it's good for tree work. Yeah, I didn't notice that your loader wasn't equipped with one but that's beside the point. My point is that your operation isn't very professional looking in a tree specific manner. You look much more outfitted for excavation or something along those lines. And my bet is that is another service you offer. When I see those rigs my mind does not automatically think "Tree Service", nor would the mind of potential customer. Run your gig how you want man, but dropping massive trees across roads, and picking them up with "loader" doesn't scream Tree Service to me. It screams, "Trees? Yeah, we do trees too."


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Just 'cause there ain't a hoe on it doesn't mean it's good for tree work. Yeah, I didn't notice that your loader wasn't equipped with one but that's beside the point. My point is that your operation isn't very professional looking in a tree specific manner. You look much more outfitted for excavation or something along those lines. And my bet is that is another service you offer. When I see those rigs my mind does not automatically think "Tree Service", nor would the mind of potential customer. Run your gig how you want man, but dropping massive trees across roads, and picking them up with "loader" doesn't scream Tree Service to me. It screams, "Trees? Yeah, we do trees too."



If I was in the excavation business I would have a excavator not a loader. What's more professional taking all day chucking down a tree with a bucket and shooting dust and chips all over the neighbourhood or getting ten trees with stumps done in a day? Exactly!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> If I was in the excavation business I would have a excavator not a loader. What's more professional taking all day chucking down a tree with a bucket and shooting dust and chips all over the neighbourhood or getting ten trees with stumps done in a day? Exactly!



Like I said before, man, if you can pull all your trees over with that unit, cheers, boss, but that ain't the way it is here. Usually we have obstacles to work around which is why we're a tree service. We cater to people who have trees too difficult to be done in one cut regardless of the amount of power tugging the end of that rope. That's why I focus on buying equipment which will aid me in being a tree service. Things like a bucket truck, ya know. Yes, some trees can be torqued over with a lot of risk and a lot of power ( or with little risk and no rope ) but to gear your business towards those trees is...well...not a tree service. You talk a good game at being competent enough to bring down any tree and I have no reason to doubt you but your logic just doesn't jive with mine. A bucket is essential to a high obstacle, high end tree service. As is a climber. A loader like yours is...well...nice on some trees but not essential to a tree service that specializes in doing things any redneck with a powerful machine and a chainsaw can't do. That's what makes a tree service.


----------



## MuniciPAL (Aug 13, 2009)

i work for a municipality and we use a loader all the time. its exatly the same except for some hoe on the back. 
im almost certain others would use the equipment if they owned it.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a big Black Walnut to pull over with my skidsteer tommorow. The grapple bucket is on and ready to clear the street as soon as it lands. It's gonna be a dandy when it hits the road, I think I'll video it.

I'm not sure what you're getting at with your title Rick. A grapple bucket can do that without having to go under it, stabilize the load while in transport, and control the dump, and clean the street, so yeah it (grapple bucket) can do it better. Tell you the truth though, I don't give a ratz azz, buy what you want and use what you got. It aint about nit picking equipment, it's about getting the job done and getting paid. I'll climb with you anytime.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Nailbeats! As for being redneck and pulling over everything in one shot is completely false Blakemaster! Around here Bucket trucks are for trimming street trees. Also what happens when the tree is 100ft tall or at the back of a garage in the backyard? Ya maybe front in but that's it can't use the chipper because it's 60 yards away at the back of the truck. And I will post some video real soon on how I climb and a bucket would just get in my way. Besides we got Hydo, cable and telephone up here too EH!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Thanks Nailbeats! As for being redneck and pulling over everything in one shot is completely false Blakemaster! Around here Bucket trucks are for trimming street trees. Also what happens when the tree is 100ft tall or at the back of a garage in the backyard? Ya maybe front in but that's it can't use the chipper because it's 60 yards away at the back of the truck. And I will post some video real soon on how I climb and a bucket would just get in my way. Besides we got Hydo, cable and telephone up here too EH!



Man, c'mon! I'm trying to be reasonable here. And don't get me started on the bucket/chip truck combo. They're effin ridiculous for res work. Only place for them is on line clearance if you ask me. I never said you pull everything over in one shot and I never said that a good climber is not essential to a good tree service. In fact I believe I said the exact opposite. All I'm saying is that if you are gearing towards a professional, high end, high obstacle tree service a bucket is more necessary than a bad ass loader.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Like I said before, man, if you can pull all your trees over with that unit, cheers, boss, but that ain't the way it is here. Usually we have obstacles to work around which is why we're a tree service. We cater to people who have trees too difficult to be done in one cut regardless of the amount of power tugging the end of that rope. That's why I focus on buying equipment which will aid me in being a tree service. Things like a bucket truck, ya know. Yes, some trees can be torqued over with a lot of risk and a lot of power ( or with little risk and no rope ) but to gear your business towards those trees is...well...not a tree service. You talk a good game at being competent enough to bring down any tree and I have no reason to doubt you but your logic just doesn't jive with mine. A bucket is essential to a high obstacle, high end tree service. As is a climber. A loader like yours is...well...nice on some trees but not essential to a tree service that specializes in doing things any redneck with a powerful machine and a chainsaw can't do. That's what makes a tree service.




What? There's what you wrote. Read the first line. I appreciate your opinion but buckets aren't for me. Maybe when I'm 65 or so! Besides I get enough work and don't need to work over live hydro. I'll do the backyard trees over hydro cuz nobody else will do them.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> What? There's what you wrote. Read the first line. I appreciate your opinion but buckets aren't for me. Maybe when I'm 65 or so! Besides I get enough work and don't need to work over live hydro. I'll do the backyard trees over hydro cuz nobody else will do them.



Do you not understand the word "if"? Or perhaps the words. "As is a climber."? Seriously, man, wtf?


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok next!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm curious Ricky, how many hours have you spent in a bucket?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Rick, tell me what you paid for that camera again. It really takes a nice shot.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Hey Rick, tell me what you paid for that camera again. It really takes a nice shot.



I think it was $699 US. It's the Vio POV 1.5. It's alittle bulky about the size of two Kit Kat Chunkies but real sweet. Mounted the slide clip to the top of my hardhat.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I'm curious Ricky, how many hours have you spent in a bucket?



I'm curious why do you have so many trailers? and no bucket?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> I'm curious why do you have so many trailers? and no bucket?



One was a gift but too small, the second we bought new and the third we found a sweet deal on. We use them to haul wood. And they were much cheaper than a bucket...or a "loader". And I don't need a bucket to take trees down, but that doesn't mean I don't see the overwhelming evidence that a bucket would make high obstacle removals mush easier and more efficient than climbing or using a "loader". Now that I've thoroughly answered your question I expect you to answer mine.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> One was a gift but too small, the second we bought new and the third we found a sweet deal on. We use them to haul wood. And they were much cheaper than a bucket...or a "loader". And I don't need a bucket to take trees down, but that doesn't mean I don't see the overwhelming evidence that a bucket would make high obstacle removals mush easier and more efficient than climbing or using a "loader". Now that I've thoroughly answered your question I expect you to answer mine.



Man I was thinking that you were using them to haul wood. But how do you get the wood off? Maybe rolling them? Bud that is sooo REDNECK! And what's this about you saying about "A real professional tree service has bucket trucks" and you don't. As for time up in a bucket, I've got enough to know how to use them to the fullest including going in and over branches and not punching holes in the tree. Tell me if you can only get to one side of a tree with a bucket how do you trim or remove deadwood from the otherside? The real professional way is to climb it and get right inside. Anybody with money and some time can learn to operate a bucket but there are limited people who can climb 50 to 200 foot trees and remove them. Those are the true professionals. Providing the don't damage anything!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Man I was thinking that you were using them to haul wood. But how do you get the wood off? Maybe rolling them? Bud that is sooo REDNECK! And what's this about you saying about "A real professional tree service has bucket trucks" and you don't. As for time up in a bucket, I've got enough to know how to use them to the fullest including going in and over branches and not punching holes in the tree. Tell me if you can only get to one side of a tree with a bucket how do you trim or remove deadwood from the otherside? The real professional way is to climb it and get right inside. Anybody with money and some time can learn to operate a bucket but there are limited people who can climb 50 to 200 foot trees and remove them. Those are the true professionals. Providing the don't damage anything!!



You bring up some valid points, albeit ones I already covered, they are valid nonetheless. So let me state them again because you obviously didn't catch on the first 3 or 4 times I made them perfectly clear. I am not a truly professional looking tree service. That's just what I strive to be and am investing my money in. I can get the job done, but not as efficiently as some. A bucket truck is not the end all be all of a tree service. I've already stated how much I hate bucket bunnies. A true treeman has the skills to do any tree without the aid of a bucket because as you, and I, have stated numerous times a bucket truck cannot get to every tree or even every part of ANY tree. A good climber is essential to a tree service. My ONLY point is that a bucket truck is MORE necessary than a ####### friggin backhoe/loader! I'll reiterate my point ONE MORE TIME. A tree service is a company that specializes in difficult trees in difficult locations and that includes trees that can't be hossed on ova'. If you want to specialize in trees that can be done by any yahoo with a chainsaw and a loader, then have fun with that. I, however, want to specialize in trees that need a more professional approach and I would greatly appreciate the production aid of a bucket truck as opposed to a loader. If any old hillbilly can "crank 'er on over" with an old, rusty, tractor, it's not worth my time.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakesmaster I got a question, How would of you loaded that wood? Cut it all up and then hit some steel then grab another saw or sharpen that one, then after about an hour of cutting rolled them on a flat trailer. Wow I would never work for or with you cuz my back would be finished.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Blakesmaster I got a question, How would of you loaded that wood? Cut it all up and then hit some steel then grab another saw or sharpen that one, then after about an hour of cutting rolled them on a flat trailer. Wow I would never work for or with you cuz my back would be finished.



That's how I would have done it with my current operation but then, I don't proclaim my operation to be the best way to go, only the best way within our budget. The question is, "What will be the next most beneficial machine?" A loader may get the job done ( assuming it has access ) but a bucket will get many more jobs done..quickly. Not all trees are monsters.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 13, 2009)

i think i will interject.

as a climber i think i would rather have a bobcat with some key attachments over a bucket if i was in business. one way or another you are working your balls off but i dont think i would want to hump or deal with the wood.

just my opinion. 

but i did have the elevator up today with the boom just over the roof slinging up some white pines.......


----------



## treemandan (Aug 13, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I have a big Black Walnut to pull over with my skidsteer tommorow. The grapple bucket is on and ready to clear the street as soon as it lands. It's gonna be a dandy when it hits the road, I think I'll video it.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at with your title Rick. A grapple bucket can do that without having to go under it, stabilize the load while in transport, and control the dump, and clean the street, so yeah it (grapple bucket) can do it better. Tell you the truth though, I don't give a ratz azz, buy what you want and use what you got. It aint about nit picking equipment, it's about getting the job done and getting paid. I'll climb with you anytime.



You go get that SOB Nails.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakes, seriously, we will come along with an articulating loader, make short of it all... after its down. Me? I look at that log and want it gone. Not only that but saying it don't look profesional is kinda blindly put and for so many reasons. I might say one reason might be jealousy? come-on, I guess the guy was a little wreckless loading it but hell... could a bucket do that?


----------



## treemandan (Aug 13, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i think i will interject.
> 
> as a climber i think i would rather have a bobcat with some key attachments over a bucket if i was in business. one way or another you are working your balls off but i dont think i would want to hump or deal with the wood.
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> If you want to specialize in trees that can be done by any yahoo with a chainsaw and a loader, then have fun with that. I, however, want to specialize in trees that need a more professional approach and I would greatly appreciate the production aid of a bucket truck as opposed to a loader. If any old hillbilly can "crank 'er on over" with an old, rusty, tractor, it's not worth my time.



Well old rusty tractor has taken down and cleaned up some of the biggest trees in the area. Where guys with bucket trucks would walk away cuz they can't handle the wood. And furthermore the YAHOO's around here roll their wood up onto a flat trailer(not a dump) and take it away. Take a look in the mirror, YAHOO!!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 13, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Well old rusty tractor has taken down and cleaned up some of the biggest trees in the area. Where guys with bucket trucks would walk away cuz they can't handle the wood. And furthermore the YAHOO's around here roll their wood up onto a flat trailer(not a dump) and take it away. Take a look in the mirror, YAHOO!!



Well, we figured as much about the tractor thoug I am a little  about what kind of bucket we are talking about. grapple? Arial? Crap? What? 
Now, also, I noticed over time Blakes goes off like this for no apparent reason and I think its cause he has been on the job way to long doing all that cuttin, he has to go back in the morning to get the saw dust out. I don't want to think about what kind of bucket he has in mind for that.
Seriously Blakes , I see you do that every once in awhile, heck man, just some log loading by a tractor of sorts buddy.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 13, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Well, we figured as much about the tractor thoug I am a little  about what kind of bucket we are talking about. grapple? Arial? Crap? What?
> Now, also, I noticed over time Blakes goes off like this for no apparent reason and I think its cause he has been on the job way to long doing all that cuttin, he has to go back in the morning to get the saw dust out. I don't want to think about what kind of bucket he has in mind for that.
> Seriously Blakes , I see you do that every once in awhile, heck man, just some log loading by a tractor of sorts buddy.



We are talking about a arial bucket, I should have been alittle more specific. I don't know where this Blakes get the idea that were just dropping trees in one go but the log in the video was on the otherside of the wires and had a bell wire going to the house.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i think i will interject.
> 
> as a climber i think i would rather have a bobcat with some key attachments over a bucket if i was in business. one way or another you are working your balls off but i dont think i would want to hump or deal with the wood.
> 
> ...



I guess the way I look at it OD, is I can always rent a dingo or skidsteer pretty darn cheap when those big jobs arrive, or if I'm backlogged on work. A lift I trust, not so much. Also, I cut most of my wood up and sell it as firewood, so why not do a little cutting on the jobsite?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Blakes, seriously, we will come along with an articulating loader, make short of it all... after its down. Me? I look at that log and want it gone. Not only that but saying it don't look profesional is kinda blindly put and for so many reasons. I might say one reason might be jealousy? come-on, I guess the guy was a little wreckless loading it but hell... could a bucket do that?



I am absolutely jealous of his loader dano, and if one was given to me I'd trade it in on a bucket right quick. 

I try to view things from an HO's perspective for the most part. I often get asked when I show up to do a job where my bucket truck is. People give me apprehensive looks when I tell them I climb. People tell me on estimates that I can put my bucket truck anywhere in their yard and when I tell them I don't have one they look at me like I'm some sort of lunatic and immediately ask, "Do you have insurance?" I took an OSHA class earlier this year and the instructor was talking about watching a tree service using those "hook things" to climb trees and I believe her exact words were, "They didn't even have a bucket!" 

I think people have come to expect a tree service to own a bucket truck and even though we all know it's not needed, it just makes things easier, I think it becomes a necessity because the majority of customers expect it. If you don't have one they have to wonder who they're dealing with. That's why I think you look more professional with a bucket truck on site. People see a bucket, and immediately think Tree Service.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Well, we figured as much about the tractor thoug I am a little  about what kind of bucket we are talking about. grapple? Arial? Crap? What?
> Now, also, I noticed over time Blakes goes off like this for no apparent reason and I think its cause he has been on the job way to long doing all that cuttin, he has to go back in the morning to get the saw dust out. I don't want to think about what kind of bucket he has in mind for that.
> Seriously Blakes , I see you do that every once in awhile, heck man, just some log loading by a tractor of sorts buddy.



You remember those pics, ay dano? I actually want to get a dingo like you have for loading ####. That's after a bigger dump this year, and a little bucket next year.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 14, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I am absolutely jealous of his loader dano, and if one was given to me I'd trade it in on a bucket right quick.
> 
> I try to view things from an HO's perspective for the most part. I often get asked when I show up to do a job where my bucket truck is. People give me apprehensive looks when I tell them I climb. People tell me on estimates that I can put my bucket truck anywhere in their yard and when I tell them I don't have one they look at me like I'm some sort of lunatic and immediately ask, "Do you have insurance?" I took an OSHA class earlier this year and the instructor was talking about watching a tree service using those "hook things" to climb trees and I believe her exact words were, "They didn't even have a bucket!"
> 
> I think people have come to expect a tree service to own a bucket truck and even though we all know it's not needed, it just makes things easier, I think it becomes a necessity because the majority of customers expect it. If you don't have one they have to wonder who they're dealing with. That's why I think you look more professional with a bucket truck on site. People see a bucket, and immediately think Tree Service.



I know what you mean about the apprehensive HO's, "just don't fall", they always say. After a few minutes they're all out watching the circus. I don't have a bucket and don't want one, maybe when I can't climb anymore, but buy then I'll hopefully be dead anyhow.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 14, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I know what you mean about the apprehensive HO's, "just don't fall", they always say. After a few minutes they're all out watching the circus. I don't have a bucket and don't want one, maybe when I can't climb anymore, but buy then I'll hopefully be dead anyhow.



 Climbing is the greatest rush and your making money at it! They may want you to take the wood=.5$ per piece! $80 per face cord, piece being the size of a steel coffee container,Maxwell House!! Good to the last FLOP!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 14, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I know what you mean about the apprehensive HO's, "just don't fall", they always say. After a few minutes they're all out watching the circus. I don't have a bucket and don't want one, maybe when I can't climb anymore, but buy then I'll hopefully be dead anyhow.



Don't get me wrong, nails, I ####ing LOVE when those looks of apprehension and worry turn to expressions of absolute wonder and awe when they see me get down to business in the tree. Makes my #### feel 3 inches longer, ya know? I just wonder how many potential jobs I lose because people think climbing is too dangerous when I give the bid, or even possible customers that see us set up on a job without "the usual" equipment they've come to expect from tree services.


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 16, 2009)

no, a bucket truck can not load that log but it wasn't designed to either, can that loader get you 60 up a tree.....


and where is this badass climbing POV video we been waiting on?????


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 16, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> no, a bucket truck can not load that log but it wasn't designed to either, can that loader get you 60 up a tree.....
> 
> 
> and where is this badass climbing POV video we been waiting on?????


Truth is mine can and has but now I use a grapple truck. I would like to say it is not recommended but my lower boom has a lifting metal loop and can load some impressive loads.
The problem is, should it and that is no but I have loaded huge logs by placing my snatch block on a larges limb with a cambium protector and then using my 40000 lb pto winch, sketchy I know but got the job done lol


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 16, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> no, a bucket truck can not load that log but it wasn't designed to either, can that loader get you 60 up a tree.....
> 
> 
> and where is this badass climbing POV video we been waiting on?????



Keep your shirt on LADY!!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I know what you mean about the apprehensive HO's, "just don't fall", they always say. After a few minutes they're all out watching the circus. I don't have a bucket and don't want one, maybe when I can't climb anymore, but buy then I'll hopefully be dead anyhow.



I hate the comment " your crazy".


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Truth is mine can and has but now I use a grapple truck. I would like to say it is not recommended but my lower boom has a lifting metal loop and can load some impressive loads.
> The problem is, should it and that is no but I have loaded huge logs by placing my snatch block on a larges limb with a cambium protector and then using my 40000 lb pto winch, sketchy I know but got the job done lol



yeah That is what had me confused cause I knew some booms can lift.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 16, 2009)

That was the second load of the day. Usually average 2 or 3 per day depending on the situation.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 16, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't get me wrong, nails, I ####ing LOVE when those looks of apprehension and worry turn to expressions of absolute wonder and awe when they see me get down to business in the tree. Makes my #### feel 3 inches longer, ya know? I just wonder how many potential jobs I lose because people think climbing is too dangerous when I give the bid, or even possible customers that see us set up on a job without "the usual" equipment they've come to expect from tree services.



Yeah so now you need to show them the magic of moving the logs, and you will feel relieved yourself. In fact, on days when you are not working cause you are fixing the loader you will say " At least we are not loading wood by hand"

4500 can get a nice kubota that'll work wonders for you. I wish I paid that for my Dingo which was like 8 grand. Bought it used sight unseen from a dealer who dropped it off at a job of mine about 10 minutes after we finished dropping the trunk of a some maple that would have killed us to load and went on to the next job next day. I was so happy.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 16, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Yeah so now you need to show them the magic of moving the logs, and you will feel relieved yourself. In fact, on days when you are not working cause you are fixing the loader you will say " At least we are not loading wood by hand"
> 
> 4500 can get a nice kubota that'll work wonders for you. I wish I paid that for my Dingo which was like 8 grand. Bought it used sight unseen from a dealer who dropped it off at a job of mine about 10 minutes after we finished dropping the trunk of a some maple that would have killed us to load and went on to the next job next day. I was so happy.



Your dingo, is it tracked and how much will to lift?


----------



## oldirty (Aug 16, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I was so happy.



i think i would feel the very same knowing i could do a takedown and then mechanically deal with the wood so that maybe i have plenty of time left in the day to bang out another tree. 

you are absolutely correct in saying that a bucket would speed up some production blakes. but you still gotta deal with that wood.....i'd rather be tired from the climb than the bucking up of wood.


stay safe!


----------



## Rftreeman (Aug 16, 2009)

we loaded this log with a skid steer with a grapple in 2 16ft pieces


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i think i would feel the very same knowing i could do a takedown and then mechanically deal with the wood so that maybe i have plenty of time left in the day to bang out another tree.
> 
> you are absolutely correct in saying that a bucket would speed up some production blakes. but you still gotta deal with that wood.....i'd rather be tired from the climb than the bucking up of wood.
> 
> ...



You gotta good point, boss. Maybe I just worry about appearances too much. Seems every yahoo in town has a bucket already and I know we're in the top 3 as far as capabilities go but there's probably 15 guys in town with buckets so people expect it. Plus I can get a 525 wide track, diesel, toro dingo for a day fer less than 2 bills right around the corner. I've rented it many times and it pays for itself, and then some, each time. That lil sum##### can PICK.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 18, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> You gotta good point, boss. Maybe I just worry about appearances too much. Seems every yahoo in town has a bucket already and I know we're in the top 3 as far as capabilities go but there's probably 15 guys in town with buckets so people expect it. Plus I can get a 525 wide track, diesel, toro dingo for a day fer less than 2 bills right around the corner. I've rented it many times and it pays for itself, and then some, each time. That lil sum##### can PICK.



Blakes if it is anything like here stick with your gig friend. Buckets,loaders all cost payments and upkeep. I wish I would have just kept climbing many times less investment more profit and greater flexibility. Downside harder work but then when ya got them payments you gots to roll if ya catch my drift?


----------

